# Quincy doing his solo dance of joy! What a cutie!!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

that's one happy, bouncy boy!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> that's one happy, bouncy boy!!!!!!


Isn't he hilarious? I honestly cannot remember what made me laugh or smile this much before he became a part of out family.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy happy happy! Love that kind of play, always a smile maker!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> Happy happy happy! Love that kind of play, always a smile maker!


Definately. He is full of happiness!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh I just love him. He plays like Mia!! I think they would have such fun together.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Oh I just love him. He plays like Mia!! I think they would have such fun together.


If Mia is like this boy, as well as plays like him, then you are one very blessed Mama too. Maybe one day we can meet and let our joy filled Poodles play together! That would be wonderful!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If Mia is like this boy, as well as plays like him, then you are one very blessed Mama too. Maybe one day we can meet and let our joy filled Poodles play together! That would be wonderful!


I think they would have a blast together. Although Mia would need a muzzle to protect all that lovely hair! I am very very blessed with her. For a poodle I wasn't really looking for yet she is perfect! I do have to say Qunicy is just a bit more animated than Mia. But I see that same zest for life in his eye I see in Mia's. 

I have friends up in Ontario that keep bugging me to come visit... what would the chances be that you live near them??? I'm thinking very slim, they live in the middle of nowhere on a lake.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That was soooo cute! I love the way he tosses it around and dances - it is quite entertaining! I put a small rubber ball in a sock and my girls think it is the toy of the century! Quincy sure brought a smile to my face today! PS - it looks like you guys have alot of snow there too - we are expecting 20cm today.... arrrrgg!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> I think they would have a blast togheter. Although Mia would need a muzzle to potect all that lovely hair! I am very very blessed with her. For a poodle I wasn't really looking for yet she is perfect! I do have to say Qunicy is just a bit more annimated than Mia. But I see that same zest for life in his eye I see in Mia's.
> 
> I have friends up in Ontario that keep bugging me to come visit... what would the chances be that you live near them??? I'm thinking very slim, they live in the middle of no where on a lake.


Where abouts are they? We are two hours north-west of Toronto. How cool would that be?

Our spunky, happy furkids ...we are blessed!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Oh my goodness! That was soooo cute! I love the way he tosses it around and dances - it is quite entertaining! I put a small rubber ball in a sock and my girls think it is the toy of the century! Quincy sure brought a smile to my face today! PS - it looks like you guys have alot of snow there too - we are expecting 20cm today.... arrrrgg!


Three days ago everything was bare, then it snowed one night, and this is what we woke up to in the morning. We are a bit tired of winter already and still have long way to go. BUT, seeing the dogs have so much fun makes me dislike it a little less.

I am glad this wonderful boy made you smile. Seems like that is his purpose in life. Wouldn't it be incredible if we humans could enjoy life half as much as they do, or could be so pleased by something so simple?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am glad this wonderful boy made you smile. Seems like that is his purpose in life. Wouldn't it be incredible if we humans could enjoy life half as much as they do, or could be so pleased by something so simple?


Exactly!! BTW - how old is Quincy?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Exactly!! BTW - how old is Quincy?


He will be a year old on February 9th.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Let's hope he has that "puppy" attitude a long time! He is so cute!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Where abouts are they? We are two hours north-west of Toronto. How cool would that be?
> 
> Our spunky, happy furkids ...we are blessed!


They are about 90 minuets west of Ottawa. So no not really close at all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Let's hope he has that "puppy" attitude a long time! He is so cute!


Oh my goodness...I sooooo hope so. He just makes me so happy the way he is right now. Yes, he is cute! Thanks!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Quincy is so lively. I like how he can play with his sock by himself with such vigor. He is a joyful spoo.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> They are about 90 minuets west of Ottawa. So no not really close at all!


Around Peterborough? That is three hours from here. It is do-able!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess this shows me Hoolie is a typlcal Poodle lOL! So different than my other dogs in th way he plays  When i walk out to the horse yard he buzzes me "flying" from one side of me to the other  Quincy is just so much fun to watch !


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Sooo happy! His joy is just contageous! Thanks so much for posting. Geez, I love standards!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love it when our kids can keep themselves entertained! :lol: He's an absolute joy to watch! He can bring a smile to anyone's face - what a good boy!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

That was awesome! Lacey loves to play like this with her stuffed toys. Rain or shine, inside or out, she does that same fun little dance.
Totally made me smile


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Talk about joie de vivre!!! I love it when a dog can entertain itself like that. He is such a joy to watch!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> I guess this shows me Hoolie is a typlcal Poodle lOL! So different than my other dogs in th way he plays  When i walk out to the horse yard he buzzes me "flying" from one side of me to the other  Quincy is just so much fun to watch !


I guess you are one of the lucky ones too. I have personally never had a dog with this much zest for life. We are both blessed!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Quincy is so lively. I like how he can play with his sock by himself with such vigor. He is a joyful spoo.


And yet, when he is in the house, if you want him to be gentleman, he will be, and settles down beautifully. He is indeed a joyful Spoo. Elan and spirit ooze out of him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Sooo happy! His joy is just contageous! Thanks so much for posting. Geez, I love standards!


You are very welcome. It is purely my pleasure to share this boy with everyone. Isn't this breed a gift? I am with you 100%!!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherie I truly love this boy!
he definitely has the spunk to take any person out of their rut!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*cherie*: There's no need to set that video to music, watching it made my heart _sing! _

Quincy really is a totally remarkable creature. I see him as an "old soul" with a young heart, a dog who's perfected the art of living in the moment and somehow understands the purpose of life is to be_ happy_; he not only_ is_, but he spreads happiness. You're a generous good soul yourself to share the joy of him with others as you do and I thank you for that.

If I could reach through my computer screen and fling my arms around his neck and hug onto him like a cobra, I would. Though I'm not that big a fan of snow (we got some yesterday and are getting more now) I'd walk through it barefoot to your door for the chance to meet your wonderful Quincy in person. Don't be surprised if some day I do!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I love it when our kids can keep themselves entertained! :lol: He's an absolute joy to watch! He can bring a smile to anyone's face - what a good boy!!


Isn't he adorable Barb? He just keeps me marveling at how one eleven month old puppy can keep so many people laughing. He makes me smile a whole lot every day. Ohhh....have I told you lately....I LOVE HIM!!!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That movie is hilarious. Its great to see them having such a good time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> That was awesome! Lacey loves to play like this with her stuffed toys. Rain or shine, inside or out, she does that same fun little dance.
> Totally made me smile


I am very glad he made you smile (which apparently is his mission in life...lol!!) He is a clown and delights in making humans happy.

Lacey is gorgeous, and it sounds like she is ton of fun, like he is. Aren't we fortunate to have these shiny, happy characters sharing our lives?


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Who knew that such beautiful, dignified-looking creatures could be such goofballs. What a package. Thanks for sharing your video!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That was fun to watch!! What a super happy, lovely boy!! I don't blame you for loving him to death. Chantel is a bouncy player too, so if all works out and they have pups, we should have some fun loving tempered ones for sure.....LOL.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Loved this video!! He was having a good ole time. What would you say his energy level is?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Talk about joie de vivre!!! I love it when a dog can entertain itself like that. He is such a joy to watch!_


He does have that zest for life. He is an even bigger joy to live with...honestly!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Cherie I truly love this boy!
> he definitely has the spunk to take any person out of their rut!!!


Keith...I know how much you love him! One day you will have one just like him! He has pulled me out of many funks, he just works his happy magic. Glad he made you smile!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *cherie*: There's no need to set that video to music, watching it made my heart _sing! _
> 
> Quincy really is a totally remarkable creature. I see him as an "old soul" with a young heart, a dog who's perfected the art of living in the moment and somehow understands the purpose of life is to be_ happy_; he not only_ is_, but he spreads happiness. You're a generous good soul yourself to share the joy of him with others as you do and I thank you for that.
> 
> If I could reach through my computer screen and fling my arms around his neck and hug onto him like a cobra, I would. Though I'm not that big a fan of snow (we got some yesterday and are getting more now) I'd walk through it barefoot to your door for the chance to meet your wonderful Quincy in person. Don't be surprised if some day I do!!


You are so sweet! I am a bit selfish in sharing him with others, because it brings ME such pleasure to do so. I enjoy him so much, I think it would be awful to keep him all to myself!

Well, do you know how thrilled I would be if you actually came here? OH BOY!! I hope one day it becomes reality! Truly!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> That movie is hilarious. Its great to see them having such a good time.


Thanks Deb. It was lovely to see the girls at the dog park having so much fun too. It is a good thing they feel much different about winter than we do!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Who knew that such beautiful, dignified-looking creatures could be such goofballs. What a package. Thanks for sharing your video!!


You are very welcome. I cannot believe how they turn it off and on. When you see him in the show ring, you would never believe he could be such a doofus here at home. You see him here, and it is hard to believe he is the same elegant, glorious creature you just saw in the ring on the weekend.


----------

